# Need advice from teenagers



## tortdad (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey young TFO'ers I need to help. I'm old so it's been a long time since I knew anything cool. My daughter is a junior in high school and I just bought her a car. It's her first car and she won't get it until this Christmas but I want to know what I can do to it to make it more cool. I know what to do it it for a boy but I'm clueless and what girls like. Help me out... What can I do to it???

She not a typical girly girl so putting a bunch of pink and purple accessories won't work. Do they make a cool makeup kit for a car or something like that? Maybe a nice car stereo? Those are just hub caps so maybe I can get some black rims for it. 








0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 2, 2014)

Well I'm deff not a teenager but have to say your a pretty cool dad to do this. When we got my niece her first car the big thing was that the sterio had an ipod jack.....just a thought.


----------



## Blakem (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh man, I've seen some pretty cool Chevy cobalts before. The stereo in it should be great, but if you feel like they aren't very loud or scratchy when you turn it up, maybe get some good speakers. I had a lot of friends who had subwoofers and an amplifier. Tinted windows if they aren't already, a car cleaning kit (since you said she's not girly), or tickets to get her car washed. Hopefully others will chime in! I'll ask my girlfriend what she thinks. Good thing you've got some time. You got her a good car!


----------



## wellington (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm not a teen either, but I would want in my kids car a hands free system for talking on the phone. Here in chicago, we are a hands free state. Much safer I feel. You can get them within a stereo systems.


----------



## tortdad (Nov 2, 2014)

wellington said:


> I'm not a teen either, but I would want in my kids car a hands free system for talking on the phone. Here in chicago, we are a hands free state. Much safer I feel. You can get them within a stereo systems.


 I'm putting an app on her phone that disables it when it's moving more than 10mph. Like all teenagers she's attached to he phone 24/7 and that is a distraction I don't want while she's driving. She just got her license so there is ZERO talking on the phone while driving. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Blakem (Nov 2, 2014)

All the teens are asleep apparently...


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 2, 2014)

Girls like the same car things boys like. If you can afford new tires and wheels, get some fancy schmancy wheels and tires with raised white letters.


----------



## tortdad (Nov 2, 2014)

It's got brand new tires on it so I was thinking of finding some rims. They're 15" so they should be cheap. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## G-stars (Nov 2, 2014)

Check these out might get a couple ideas from here. 

http://www.cardomain.com/makemodel/chevrolet/cobalt/#__federated=1


----------



## tortdad (Nov 2, 2014)

Mechanically I'll be going through it. New brakes, oil change, flush transmission and coolant, spark plugs, air and fuel filters. Momma has picked out some seat covers for it and my daughter likes old movie stars like James Dean so her mom orders floor mats with Marylyn Monroe on them. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 2, 2014)

I am 15 and all us youngsters just want a car it doesn't matter what it looks like, we just want a car so we can have some "freedom".


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't know that make and model. Does it have the type engine that would sound good with pipes?


----------



## Blakem (Nov 2, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know that make and model. Does it have the type engine that would sound good with pipes?


A car with any engine, just about, will make noise with a fancy exhaust. Some people are into them, while some aren't. I liked them and they've been pretty cool on most Chevy cobalts, but those usually had a body kit, larger fender, etc.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 2, 2014)

Not really....those little Japanese cars sound awful with pipes.


----------



## Jodie (Nov 2, 2014)

What a great dad you are. I have provided vehicles for 3 boys and 1 girl. The girl was definitely the most difficult for us too. She was very happy with just a clean, cute, reliable car and it looks like you've got that. I love the color. We didn't do stereo. No phone and no stereo distraction allowed for the first year.


----------



## Blakem (Nov 2, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Not really....those little Japanese cars sound awful with pipes.


I didn't say they all sound good, Yvonne! I agree, some are silly. But, it can be done, that's all I meant.


----------



## tortdad (Nov 2, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know that make and model. Does it have the type engine that would sound good with pipes?



I've been working a second job since July to buy the car so now I'm just looking for small touches to set it off. I'm not going to drop another couple grand in body kits, cold air intakes and exhaust. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad (Nov 2, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Not really....those little Japanese cars sound awful with pipes.



This is a 4 cylinder car so it would sound like a lawn mover with a turbo


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Jodie (Nov 2, 2014)

The seat covers and mats are great. Maybe a license plate frame and something special for hanging on the mirror. She will be excited and make it her own by adding stuff later.


----------



## motero (Nov 2, 2014)

Those steelies will hold up a lot better to the curb checks. Lucky girl to get her own car.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 2, 2014)

The wife says rims . Black rims and a rocking radio .


----------



## tortdad (Nov 2, 2014)

motero said:


> Those steelies will hold up a lot better to the curb checks. Lucky girl to get her own car.



Yeah, your right. For now I will just paint her hub caps black or maybe Burnt orange to match the car and see how bad she scratches them up


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Blakem (Nov 2, 2014)

I say black hub caps


----------



## Rick's Sullivan (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi, sorry, I'm far from a teenage girl, but was curious what this post was about. I would recommend bumper stickers. Amazon sells tons of bumper stickers and I'm sure you can easily order some of her favorite bands. I would suggest getting tons of her favs and let her put them on HERSELF--I loved that when I was a teen.


----------



## Blakem (Nov 2, 2014)

My girlfriend mentioned possible necessities like car charger, flashlight, other safety items, battery cables.


----------



## Kim444 (Nov 2, 2014)

I thought the original question was about how to decorate the car to surprise her, guess I was way off track. Isn't the car enough of a gift? Perhaps a gas card to go with it?


----------



## tortdad (Nov 2, 2014)

Kim444 said:


> I thought the original question was about how to decorate the car to surprise her, guess I was way off track. Isn't the car enough of a gift? Perhaps a gas card to go with it?


 The car is enough. We just want to sweeten it up some. One of her grandmas is going to pay to have it detailed and buffed and her other grandma is going to buy her a prepaid gas card. Her only grandfather is going to pay her 1st months insurance premium. After than she's on her for gas and he has to pay the difference in our insurance premiums. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## leigti (Nov 2, 2014)

tortdad said:


> I'm putting an app on her phone that disables it when it's moving more than 10mph. Like all teenagers she's attached to he phone 24/7 and that is a distraction I don't want while she's driving. She just got her license so there is ZERO talking on the phone while driving.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> ...


That is a great idea, I didn't even know there was an app for that.


----------



## tortdad (Nov 2, 2014)

There is. You put the app on and set the password. They can't delete the app without the password. They only way for them to do it is to do a master reset of the entire phone 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad (Nov 2, 2014)

OH DEAR LORD, help me!!!

I let my daughter drive my truck home after work. We hadn't even left the parking lot of the mall and she hit a curb and scraped up against a tree branch. She was so far to the right while driving that she was like 2" from the curb the entire way home. 

No rims for her, lol

I may spend $500 on a beater car and let her drive that for a month 1st

I got out and kisses the sidewalk in front of my house and she said "I hope you get a disease". Apparently saying "I already have one.....you" was not the right answer. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 2, 2014)

lol tort dad are you sure she should be driving?


----------



## Tyanna (Nov 3, 2014)

I LOOOOVE my amp and subs. I also think something to be able to play music through her phone in her car speakers is great. BUT the 500$ beater car is a wonderful idea, this one is far too nice to ruin right away.  Lucky girl, she is.


----------



## Blakem (Nov 3, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> I LOOOOVE my amp and subs. I also think something to be able to play music through her phone in her car speakers is great. BUT the 500$ beater car is a wonderful idea, this one is far too nice to ruin right away.  Lucky girl, she is.


Many newer cars have an outlet set up for streaming music from your phone, to the car stereo. It plugs into the headphone jack and the other end (which is just like the headphone jack) plugs into the outlet. My 2004 car doesn't have it but my girlfriend's 2008 car does. I wish mine did! 

Hopefully you can practice with your daughter until Christmas! Maybe surprise her with the beater car for Christmas and then give her the other sometime. My dad would have messed with me like that...


----------



## Tyanna (Nov 3, 2014)

Blake m said:


> Many newer cars have an outlet set up for streaming music from your phone, to the car stereo. It plugs into the headphone jack and the other end (which is just like the headphone jack) plugs into the outlet. My 2004 car doesn't have it but my girlfriend's 2008 car does. I wish mine did!



I'm a young teen girl and I didn't even know that they come with that...BUT what do I know? The newest car I've ever had is a 2005.


----------



## tortdad (Nov 3, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> I'm a young teen girl and I didn't even know that they come with that...BUT what do I know? The newest car I've ever had is a 2005.


 So if you're a teen girl tell me what else I can do. I don't want to get her subs and an amp yet (I will later when she's been driving for a while). For now I'm just getting nice door speakers. Is there like an eye liner kit or something like that to clip onto a cars visor? 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortdad (Nov 3, 2014)

Blake m said:


> Many newer cars have an outlet set up for streaming music from your phone, to the car stereo. It plugs into the headphone jack and the other end (which is just like the headphone jack) plugs into the outlet. My 2004 car doesn't have it but my girlfriend's 2008 car does. I wish mine did!
> 
> Hopefully you can practice with your daughter until Christmas! Maybe surprise her with the beater car for Christmas and then give her the other sometime. My dad would have messed with me like that...


You want to talk about being mean. When my older brother turned 16 my dad wrapped up a set of car keys and gave it to him for Christmas. He was all kinds of excited. Then my dad told him it was to his old car that he traded in 6 months prior and if he could find it he could drive it. It would have been funny if he actually had a different car to give him but nope. Just disappointment! 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## tortadise (Nov 3, 2014)

I'd go with some the wheels that soon when your stopped, then a huge spoiler and maybe an antenna. Lol. I'd think I nice stereo would be good enough for sure.


----------



## Tyanna (Nov 3, 2014)

tortdad said:


> So if you're a teen girl tell me what else I can do. I don't want to get her subs and an amp yet (I will later when she's been driving for a while). For now I'm just getting nice door speakers. Is there like an eye liner kit or something like that to clip onto a cars visor?
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> ...



For some reason, I ALWAYS wanted a pair of these

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E7WEFQ2/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

I also loved the seat covers and steering wheel covers, eg:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HV0RUVO/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

I also loved these, I had a sparkly one

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GAH2S0W/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

I got most of my sweet car stuff for my old SUV at places like Autozone, but amazon seems to always have the sweetest deals.

And of course, since you bought her this awesome first car..she needs one of these. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JG308KY/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Tyanna (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't know about make up kits that can clip anywhere, but you could buy a small bag and put some eyeliner and chapstick/lipgloss, a pocket sized brush, bobby pins, hair ties, to keep somewhere in her car.


----------



## naturalman91 (Nov 3, 2014)

i'm not a teenage girl but if it were my daughter i'd probably replace the manufacturers speaks they tend to blow quick and maybe a CD deck 
if you decide on replacing the speakers and stuff i'm a personal fan of the sony explode setups they can be pricey tho

your a awesome parent all me and my siblings bought our own cars my first car was a ford tempo that i spent 300 on it wasn't the best runner but hey it worked


----------



## tortdad (Nov 3, 2014)

naturalman91 said:


> i'm not a teenage girl but if it were my daughter i'd probably replace the manufacturers speaks they tend to blow quick and maybe a CD deck
> if you decide on replacing the speakers and stuff i'm a personal fan of the sony explode setups they can be pricey tho
> 
> your a awesome parent all me and my siblings bought our own cars my first car was a ford tempo that i spent 300 on it wasn't the best runner but hey it worked



The stereo is easy enough to do. When I was a teen I thought I wanted to be a mechanic so I went to a trade school. I worked for a few years at a ford dealer then realized I didn't like it as much as I thought I would. I also moon lighted at a stereo shop so I can put a head unit and workers installed in no time flat. Sonny explode is good. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## naturalman91 (Nov 3, 2014)

tortdad said:


> The stereo is easy enough to do. When I was a teen I thought I wanted to be a mechanic so I went to a trade school. I worked for a few years at a ford dealer then realized I didn't like it as much as I thought I would. I also moon lighted at a stereo shop so I can put a head unit and workers installed in no time flat. Sonny explode is good.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> ...



yeah i'm more of a motorcycle mechanic just for fun tho my dad used to be a big Diesel mechanic and one of my brothers is in the navy as a heli mechanic 

that would sound sweet if you did that i say stereo because girl or boy everyone loves music lol good luck i'm sure she'll love it either way


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 3, 2014)

Im not a teen but cool seat cover stereo some big speakers in the back no make up stuff in the car you want her doing eye liner wile driving lol get a cd holder thats easy to get to neon lights all dependong on how much you want to spend


----------



## Tyanna (Nov 3, 2014)

My husband almost bought me these as well. LOL they're just so cute.


----------



## tortdad (Nov 3, 2014)

She likes leopard print so I'm thinking I can get a steering wheel cover in leopard print and buy some fabric to cover her sun visors. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Tyanna (Nov 3, 2014)

tortdad said:


> She likes leopard print so I'm thinking I can get a steering wheel cover in leopard print and buy some fabric to cover her sun visors.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> ...



She's got good taste, I love leopard print too.  Haha. There's so many things you can find to leopard print-ify her car!


----------



## Tyanna (Nov 3, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KIGQ1KY/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0076C9812/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

Can I just go shopping for your daughter's car? LOL


----------



## tortdad (Nov 3, 2014)

My wife says I'm going overboard. Just so the mechanical items and leave it be. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Earth Mama (Nov 3, 2014)

tortdad said:


> My wife says I'm going overboard. Just so the mechanical items and leave it be.
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> ...


Your wife just might be on to something.


----------



## smarch (Nov 5, 2014)

OK, i'm definitely an expert and sorry I didn't see this earlier! I only just got my car almost 4 years ago. And I LOVE my car so here we go...

I like my seats so I never personally wanted seat covers, but recently got a steering wheel cover because the leather burnt my hands and the summer and froze them in the winter. If she likes leopard i'd definitely get one of them. I wouldn't bother with covering the vizors it may seem cool as a teen but as she gets a little older you don't want the car to be too "teen-ified" especially since you'll hope it lasts at least until college is done

What year was the car? If it has a tape player get the cassette with the cord in it that you can play your music from. If its newer and has just the CD player, which i'm assuming is the case since I have an 04 and it was just CD, spend the money to get a system with an auxiliary jack, I would not survive without mine! Don't worry terribly about speakers yet, I blew 2 in my first few years from listening "too loud" for the factory speakers, but if that happens she'll learn she cant blast music (her hearing will thank you later)

An emergency kit, I bought mine myself when I hit 100,000mi. I got it at walmart, mines called "Justin Case" has a flashlight, blanket, tow rope, jumper cables, and more (I spent 25 for the biggest one) keep it in my trunk all the time, and have in fact needed the cables once at school. Easier to have a friend or flag someone down if you have the cables than if you don't! I also have the first aid kit by the same people in the front of my car. and added a few things in case of disaster. 

Also a car cleaning gift set thing, my dad got one for fathers day and i'm in love with it, it had polishes, cleaners, sponges and rainex- i'm a rainex fan! then she can clean her car as much as she wants and all that, I love cleaning my car 

Don't bother with bumper stickers, if she wants them those are up to her to specifically pick. I have our hockey teams fuzzy dice on my rear-view, technically (in our state at least) they're not "legal" so watch out for that, same with license plate covers, but I personally don't like them anyways. 

I have titanium alloy rims, they came standard. Honestly I wouldn't bother with rims. They aren't really a necessity and they get dirty and scuffed anyways, and my rims WILL NOT clean up the brake dust off them, sometimes I wish I don't have them due to their dirtiness!

Other than things like that I've customized what I want on my own: I mean I keep my gym bag in my car, have a fleece blanket folded up and put on the arm rest in the back, with a little stuffed lamb on it. Have 2 bears dressed as other critters, in my back windshield sitting against the sides. 3 of those solar dancing flowers in the back windshield. Reusable shopping bags under my driver seat. paper towels in the trunk. Collapsable shovel, and snow brush in the trunk, I'll be getting kitty litter for the coming winter soon enough. Anything you could ever imagine needing in my center console: Excedrin, Pepto pills, female products, a little dustpan, hand sanitizer, bug spray, deodorant, napkins, sunscreen, a multi-tool, a little pencil, ... i'm sure theres more! (I swear I don't live out of my car... but yeah I could if I had to!)

When I graduated high school my parents got me a gps, I wouldn't get one because you just got her a car and that's big enough, but maybe get a book of maps in for the trunk just in case (I can read maps in emergencies). 

RADAR DETECTOR! I got that the birthday after getting my car... its my "ticket to speed" lol not really but it does warn you if you're near a cop and perhaps a little over the speed limit, the lack of tickets would be a plus. That depends on if she'll actually see it as a reason to speed... if that's the case don't get that!

Car cell phone charger! if she's out and needs to call home and check in and her phone is dying its good to have to charge. 

That's essentially all I can think of... I don't want to think about how long this novel is haha. but i'm sure I helped some.


----------



## smarch (Nov 5, 2014)

Also! this isn't about things to get so its a side note type thing.
Well first off if you have AAA get her on too, even if you make her pay its good to have.
Teach her how to change a tire! I wanted to learn as soon as I got my car, but my dad only just got around to learning. But in some cases AAA isn't fast (when I was younger my mum and us 3 kids (I was in/around 4th grade so my sisters 5 years younger than me and brother is 7 years younger, so we were all quite young) AAA left us waiting in our town for 3 hours!! my dad came home from work and changed the tire before they arrived! My aunt from town had to come get us kids! So I have AAA trust issues with getting there fast.) But if you're on the side of the road with a flat its easier to learn to change it and say you're all set than to have to wait and rely on any possibly creepy male to help you out if AAA isn't fast. Now conversely if I see a younger women stranded with popped tire I can help her and maybe seem at least a little less threatening than a guy who may stop.
Just a suggestion, its a pretty good thing to know, especially if she's willing to learn.


----------



## tortdad (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't see my tiny daughter being able to operate the jack and change her tire,lol. 

Her car is an 07. The stock radio has a CD player with a jack adaptor. The front speakers are blown so I was going to get new door speakers but leave the head unit alone. I just spent $450 in mechanical parts for her car and later this week I'm spending another $300 in body work. The rest may or may not happen. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch (Nov 5, 2014)

tortdad said:


> I don't see my tiny daughter being able to operate the jack and change her tire,lol.
> 
> Her car is an 07. The stock radio has a CD player with a jack adaptor. The front speakers are blown so I was going to get new door speakers but leave the head unit alone. I just spent $450 in mechanical parts for her car and later this week I'm spending another $300 in body work. The rest may or may not happen.
> 
> ...


 I found my jack super easy to use with little effort. Getting off the lug nuts was a different story, my dad told me to jump on the wrench lol, i'll look like an idiot but the tire will come off/on. 

With the jack I see no need to change the stock stereo, its not necessarily great but not bad, front speakers out is quite unpleasant, my back ones like to shut off, the wiring is faulty I guess its always been like that, sometimes locking the doors kicks them on, sometimes the sun roof or opening a rear door does, or temperature, they're temperamental lol but its not a huge problem that they're out, but indeed front is different. 

If you got anything else get the emergency kit of some sort, in my opinion its just a necessary as mechanical work being done, its an extra safety net. It also has an air compressor so I would avoid changing a tire if I had to. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ORY311A/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
Since I have needed it a few times I automatically recommend it, its saved me! AAA makes one too, and there are others. I suppose it wouldn't be necessary if you already planned to put some of that in. Just as a young person... whose dad had one in his car but never thought to put one in mine... I think its a smart thing to have.


----------



## david_himself (Nov 5, 2014)

better to leave it stock and let her do what she would like to do to it, maybe a new stereo and sound system would be ideal.
Besides my tortoise cars are my #1 things


----------



## smarch (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm quite fond of my car too  they're not necessarily something i'm an expert at, but I'm in love with my car! It has 4 wheels, it goes, its reliable, and i think its a pretty great looking car!


----------



## erdavis (Nov 5, 2014)

Hmm well I'm not a teenager anymore but I'm not too far from one! I got my first car when I was 17, a '92 vw cabriolet that I bought for $2k. She deffinitely needs a car charger. These days teens are on their phone so much that they die quickly! A week after I got my car I was driving to a friends at 1 am (I know something you don't want to hear) and my clutch went out. I was stuck in a ghetto trailer park at 1 am. My cell phone was dead and my friends was broke. Make sure she has a charger! Anyways long story short my clutch got fixed and I still have that same car and it actually just hit 100k miles today 
Also get her a spare key and get yourself a spare key and get your wife a spare key. Because your daughter will probably lose/lock them in and they'll come in handy. 
Get her lots of hair ties to put in her car so she can ride with the windows down. Lol
And what I think is the most important, sit down and have a serious talk with her about drinking and driving. I am only 20 years old so I remember clearly about how little teenagers listen to their parents. But I also remember this same talk with my dad and I listened to it. Kids see all the time commercials and Such about what can happen if you drink and drive. But they think itll never happen to them, so you need to make it personal. You need to tell her about when you did something completely stupid and really messed up. My dad told me about when he was driving and hit someone who just happened to be someone he knew and nearly killed them. Not only did that mentally scar him but he also got a DUI causing him to lose his license, job, and house making him homeless. He said it nearly ruined his life and he was lucky to get back on his feet. Of course he went way into detail and it really got to me. It made me never want to do it. But he told me that if I ever got into a bad situation I could call him in the middle of the night even if I lied about where I was at, and he would come get me no questions asked, never bring it up again, and wouldn't even tell mom. I swore I would never drink and drive and I never planned to. One day I told my dad i was going to a friends to study, but really went to a party and drank because I was planning on staying there that night. I ended up getting into a really uncomfortable situation there and I really needed to get home but I didn't want to drive because I had been drinking. So I called up dad at 3 am and he picked me up no questions asked and had hangovers cures waiting on my desk for me in the morning. I was so afraid to walk out of my room and i was ashamed. But when i came out he acted like nothing ever happened and literally was never brought up again... I know this is a huge post and not exactly stuff you want to hear but it can literally be a lifesaver and a huge bonding experience and even more respect from her. 
That car is awesome and I know she'll love it. You don't need anymore fancy stuff. Save that for future celebrations.


----------



## tortdad (Nov 6, 2014)

My wife says I'm going overboard with this so here is my plan. 

I've spent $500 in parts to make sure it's got new front brakes, rear shocks, complete tune up, every filter and fluid changed, and a part from the dealer to fix the steering column. It will take me a few weekend of working on it but she's be like new when I'm done. I'm leaving the stock radio in place but installing new door speakers. 

Part of the reason I got a good deal on the car is because someone broke in to steal a purse. They didn't bust the window like a normal thief, they took a screwdriver a poked a hole through the door so they could unlock it (see photo). That is costing $350 to have it fixed. 

I will be getting her a road side emergency kit, 1st aid kit, and putting them both in a Rubbermaid bin in the trunk. I will make it big enough that she can add blankets and extra clothes. Then a phone charger and the decretive floor mats and seat covers. 

The windows are already tinted but someone used low quality tint and it's turning purple. My wife hates it but I told her I'm not spending money on tint when the tiny is already there so grandma is paying for new tint and a full detail of the car. Oh, and I'm painting the hub caps black. They'll look nicer and I can keep track of how many curbs she hits. 

Look out world, here she comes!






0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Tyanna (Nov 6, 2014)

you're a great dad!!


----------



## Earth Mama (Nov 6, 2014)

Excellent plan.


----------



## tortdad (Nov 6, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> you're a great dad!!



Aww, thanks. She's my step daughter but she gets treated the exact same as my others. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch (Nov 6, 2014)

erdavis said:


> Hmm well I'm not a teenager anymore but I'm not too far from one! I got my first car when I was 17, a '92 vw cabriolet that I bought for $2k. She deffinitely needs a car charger. These days teens are on their phone so much that they die quickly! A week after I got my car I was driving to a friends at 1 am (I know something you don't want to hear) and my clutch went out. I was stuck in a ghetto trailer park at 1 am. My cell phone was dead and my friends was broke. Make sure she has a charger! Anyways long story short my clutch got fixed and I still have that same car and it actually just hit 100k miles today
> Also get her a spare key and get yourself a spare key and get your wife a spare key. Because your daughter will probably lose/lock them in and they'll come in handy.
> Get her lots of hair ties to put in her car so she can ride with the windows down. Lol
> And what I think is the most important, sit down and have a serious talk with her about drinking and driving. I am only 20 years old so I remember clearly about how little teenagers listen to their parents. But I also remember this same talk with my dad and I listened to it. Kids see all the time commercials and Such about what can happen if you drink and drive. But they think itll never happen to them, so you need to make it personal. You need to tell her about when you did something completely stupid and really messed up. My dad told me about when he was driving and hit someone who just happened to be someone he knew and nearly killed them. Not only did that mentally scar him but he also got a DUI causing him to lose his license, job, and house making him homeless. He said it nearly ruined his life and he was lucky to get back on his feet. Of course he went way into detail and it really got to me. It made me never want to do it. But he told me that if I ever got into a bad situation I could call him in the middle of the night even if I lied about where I was at, and he would come get me no questions asked, never bring it up again, and wouldn't even tell mom. I swore I would never drink and drive and I never planned to. One day I told my dad i was going to a friends to study, but really went to a party and drank because I was planning on staying there that night. I ended up getting into a really uncomfortable situation there and I really needed to get home but I didn't want to drive because I had been drinking. So I called up dad at 3 am and he picked me up no questions asked and had hangovers cures waiting on my desk for me in the morning. I was so afraid to walk out of my room and i was ashamed. But when i came out he acted like nothing ever happened and literally was never brought up again... I know this is a huge post and not exactly stuff you want to hear but it can literally be a lifesaver and a huge bonding experience and even more respect from her.
> That car is awesome and I know she'll love it. You don't need anymore fancy stuff. Save that for future celebrations.


 My family had a similar drunk driving incident long before I was born and about a distant relative I met only twice, but I knew never to drink and drive, if I go out and have a drink I better be planning to stay out for an hour or 2 after for it all to clear out of me. But honestly the texting and driving would have been more of the worry, but a friend of mines older sister crashed and was killed because of it when I was in high school and that effected me greatly, there were no apps then to prevent it, in fact she didn't even have a smartphone, they didn't really exist then. 

That drinking story is like A+ parenting in my book, I mean yeah its not good to drink underage, but I mean my parents knew I did a few times, and you were in with friends not out at a huge party type thing, but they knew if they freaked out and yelled you'd be less likely to call again if there was a problem like that and just go, my parents always told me (even before they knew i'd drink some) that if I ever needed a ride because i'd drank they'd come no questions asked and that would be that... they also told me if I ever got a DUI the police officer would be the nice one compared to them (that was after my 21st birthday... and they know if I drink its one drink and never more than 2)


----------



## smarch (Nov 6, 2014)

tortdad said:


> My wife says I'm going overboard with this so here is my plan.
> 
> I've spent $500 in parts to make sure it's got new front brakes, rear shocks, complete tune up, every filter and fluid changed, and a part from the dealer to fix the steering column. It will take me a few weekend of working on it but she's be like new when I'm done. I'm leaving the stock radio in place but installing new door speakers.
> 
> ...


 Sounds perfect, especially the bin... as neat as I keep my car I know things fly around the trunk... i'm wondering why a storage bin never crossed my mind!
That's one crafty criminal... if you think about it they could have done it in daylight and it could have looked like they were using a key... I've never heard of someone breaking in like that! Once my key lock on my door fell in, while I was at work and I thought someone had tried to break in like that, but since my car doesn't have the frame around the windows my dad said they wouldn't have done that they could have just pulled the window out some and slid in a thing to hit unlock, we assume it was just not put in well after body work done earlier that year, and they place that did the bodywork fished out the lock and put it back without charge... they'd also forgotten their flashlight in my door ... IN my door!! every time I'd turn I'd hear a thump and told my dad who thought I was crazy but after a while of complaining he stuck his hand in and pulled out a large flashlight! ... but it was rechargeable so we had to give it back since we didn't have the charger


----------



## jaizei (Nov 6, 2014)

Maybe it's a Texas thing, but I think that method is fairly common. Because it can be done in the middle of the day without attracting too much attention. I know a few people that have lost laptops that way. 

Personally, when I have to break into my truck, I'm more of using ceiling wire or a fish tape to hook the handle kinda guy.


----------



## tortdad (Nov 9, 2014)

I had a pretty good weekend working on the car. Caitlin worked from 11-5 both sat and sun so got some wrench time on it. So far I've completed:
Front brakes
Rear shocks 
Oil change
Air filter
Cabin air filter
Fuel filter
Spark plugs
Cleaned throttle body
Put injector cleaner in it 
Degrease the engine
Painter the wheels and hub caps black
Had the body work done. 

I saw a YouTube video on how to fix the turn signal switch (a problem with this model car) but it didn't work so I need to buy a new one ($60) and take the dash back apart. I also still need to put the thermostat in and flush the radiator, then flush the transmission. 

The wheels look really really good black. I should have taken a picture before I took it back to my moms house. 

I almost blew the mission. I was all set up to be finished 30 mins Before my daughter came back from work when I broke 2 of the lug nut studs and had to go to the parts store. She came home while I had the front wheel all tore apart putting the studs back in. She asked whos car it was and I told her it was my moms boyfriends and I was fixing it for him. She bought it. If she only knew she was looking at her Christmas gift. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Earth Mama (Nov 9, 2014)

Quick thinking--good save!


----------



## tortdad (Nov 11, 2014)

I got some more parts last night. I got the new turn signal switch, got a part for the steering column (another known problem with these cars) and ordered a replacement part for her dash board that was broken. It turns out that piece of the dash board has been discontinued from GM (it's only a 7 year old car) but I found a dealer in MS that still had one in stock and sold it to me 40% off so they could get rid of it 

This weekend I'm taking the tint off because the purplish tint is driving my wife crazy and the tint shop wants $75 to take it off but only $160 to put new tint on. 

So far I've spent $1200 on taxes, new license plates and parts for her car. Crap!!! I may ned to listen to my wife and stop spending all our cash on this car but I just want it in the best possible shape for her. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Earth Mama (Nov 11, 2014)

I know she will love it but slow down dad . You can always add more to it after you give her the car. I'm pretty sure she'll love just having wheels. The rest is gravy. This way you don't have to break the bank. Your doing a great job btw.


----------



## tortdad (Nov 16, 2014)

@Earth Mama


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## smarch (Nov 17, 2014)

tortdad said:


> . It turns out that piece of the dash board has been discontinued from GM (it's only a 7 year old car) but I found a dealer in MS that still had one in stock and sold it to me 40% off so they could get rid of it
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


 Its only a 7 year old car yes, but that would put it before GM crashed and needed bailout. Just be happy its not a Pontiac those parts are hard/impossible to find at this point! Maybe because its a pre-bailout GM they stopped making parts to support it?


----------



## Teesh (Dec 22, 2014)

IM a teen girl and I think that is great all in itself , doesn't need much!


Teesh


----------



## tortdad (Dec 24, 2014)

Just a few more hours and I get to bring the car from my moms house. The neighbors are letting me park it in their driveway so it won't ruin the surprise if she looks out the window before we want her too. My wife made a big bow for it so I'll have to take a picture of it and post it later. Here it is after I took it to a car wash this afternoon and put the seat covers/steering wheel cover in it.


----------

